# The Jungle Book: Filmrezension zum Remake des Disney-Klassikers



## System (11. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Jungle Book: Filmrezension zum Remake des Disney-Klassikers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Jungle Book: Filmrezension zum Remake des Disney-Klassikers


----------



## Wamboland (11. April 2016)

Ich finde ja in den Trailern stellt sich bei mir immer ein ganz harter Uncanny Valley Effekt ein, sobald die animierten Tiere sprechen ...


----------



## McDrake (11. April 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Uncanny Valley ...



Musste ich jetzt erst googeln, verstehe jetzt aber was Du meinst


----------



## Worrel (11. April 2016)

WTF? Die Stimmen passen ja überhaupt nicht zu den Tieren! Ich höre einen kleinen mittelalten dünnen Mann und sehe dazu einen dicken großen Bären. 

Haben die bei Disney ihre Tonstudios und damit Audioeffekte verkauft, mit denen man sowas berichtigen könnte?


----------



## golani79 (11. April 2016)

Hm .. die Stimmen finde ich eigentlich ganz gut. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (11. April 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hm .. die Stimmen finde ich eigentlich ganz gut.


Fehlerfrei eingesprochen vielleicht - aber die Stimmen haben nichts von dem kehligen Knurren oder Brüllen, die man außerdem noch als Sounds im Trailer hört. 

Den Fehler hat man im Warcraft Film nicht gemacht, wo die kräftiger gebauten Orcs durchweg tiefer und kehliger klingen als die Menschen.


----------



## Gemar (12. April 2016)

Also ich finde es übel. Zum Glück gibt es Trailer, die einen vor so etwas warnen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. April 2016)

Da kann die deutsche Synchronisation ja nur besser werden


----------



## LOX-TT (12. April 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da kann die deutsche Synchronisation ja nur besser werden



hier sind einige deutsche Stimmen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MJL973J-jeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=45wCrY9SXMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2ASGVnUM3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bld0668dGns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BjOrYkOXg-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (12. April 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hier sind einige deutsche Stimmen


Davon hat mich jetzt lediglich Shir Khan überzeugt, der Rest klingt hier ebenfalls nur nach Menschen, die Tiere Sprechen und nicht nach sprechenden Tieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Davon hat mich jetzt lediglich Shir Khan überzeugt, der Rest klingt hier ebenfalls nur nach Menschen, die Tiere Sprechen und nicht nach sprechenden Tieren.


Ähh watt?! 
Also du möchtest lieber etwas in der Richtung, hmm? ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkwiQmGWK4c

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Worrel (12. April 2016)

Es geht nicht um "möchten", sondern darum, was passender wäre, um eben jenes oben angesprochene Uncanny Valley zu überwinden.

Bären klingen nun mal beispielsweise so: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCoUr40pj50 und daher wäre es angebracht, beim Konzeptionieren/Aufnehmen/Bearbeiten der Synchronstimmen darauf hinzu arbeiten, ähnliche Geräusche in die Dialoge zu integrieren.
Der Balu aus dem Ausschnitt klingt aber eher wie ein freundlicher Sachbearbeiter - nicht wie ein wildes (wenn auch freundliches) *Tier*.


----------

